

Show HN: Shortcut.js – standardized keyboard shortcuts - jon_kuperman
https://github.com/jkup/shortcut

======
warcode
While standardization can be neat, you run into problems with different
keyboard layouts around the world. For instance '/' is Shift-7 on my Nordic
keyboard.

~~~
juhq
Indeed this is an issue many of the keyboard libraries etc have. US keyboard
layout is usually the default but it's pretty much a minority keyboard layout
in the wild.

Then there's also the differences with windows and osx keyboard layouts.

If you can solve these issues with this library, then it would be really
awesome!

~~~
nekgrim
Something like kibo.js?
[https://github.com/marquete/kibo](https://github.com/marquete/kibo)

